# My radio stopped working and it turned on for 5 seconds then shut right back off.



## Alexxx23539 (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a brand new 2017 chevy cruze. I've had it for about 6 months now. My radio suddenly just went full black screen when I was driving one day and I have looked everywhere to try to fix it but nothing is working. Today it turned on for about 1 minute and it was playing the radio everything was fine until it shut right back off again. I really dont wanna spend anymore money on this car since I bought it brand new anyway. I dont see why there is already this problem. Help??


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a 'brand new' 2014? Are you still under Warranty? My 'Extended Warranty' still covers electronics for another year or 45,000 more miles. Best $1100 I ever lost!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you're the first owner, then you should still have a B2B warranty.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> If you're the first owner, then you should still have a B2B warranty.


 Is Factory warranty service limited to the original purchaser? In any event it is a 2017 in 2020 possibly in its 4th year


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Alexxx23539 said:


> I have a brand new 2017 chevy cruze. I've had it for about 6 months now. My radio suddenly just went full black screen when I was driving one day and I have looked everywhere to try to fix it but nothing is working. Today it turned on for about 1 minute and it was playing the radio everything was fine until it shut right back off again. I really dont wanna spend anymore money on this car since I bought it brand new anyway. I dont see why there is already this problem. Help??


Post your VIN to My.Chevrolet.com to see what warranty you have left. VIN should be located in the drivers door opening IIRC.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2017s are Gen 2. Moved to Gen 2 Audio and Electronics.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Is Factory warranty service limited to the original purchaser? In any event it is a 2017 in 2020 possibly in its 4th year


No, but the timer starts when the car was put into service, not when the car was made. If he's the original owner and bought the car 6 months ago, he should have a lot of time left on the B2B.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> No, but the timer starts when the car was put into service, not when the car was made. If he's the original owner and bought the car 6 months ago, he should have a lot of time left on the B2B.


Right but what, for all we know this Car has 36002 miles on it, and no, you don't have to be the original purchaser to obtain warranty coverage?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The warranty stays with the car. 3 years/36K miles from when it was first placed into service.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> The warranty stays with the car. 3 years/36K miles from when it was first placed into service.


So true, same goes for the Power-train coverage. Now my GMPP is another story, I believe there is a $50 charge to transfer the coverage, and this must be done so within 30 days


----------



## Angiemc (Jan 22, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Is Factory warranty service limited to the original purchaser? In any event it is a 2017 in 2020 possibly in its 4th year


It's the negative battery cable, theres special coverage for it. Mine was doing the same thing


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Angiemc said:


> It's the negative battery cable, theres special coverage for it. Mine was doing the same thing


I do not believe the 2017's had this problem nor were included in any special coverage?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Do you have the 8" screen with the Bose audio or the stock system?

I just went through a bunch of nonsense with a dead HMI causing black screen, the update screen, and random flashes.


----------

